# sweet Maria (lots of pics)



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

holiday shots with family and friends...  she is doing great, growing like a Canadian weed, over 9 pounds already!  

p.s.  #14 is Airic and his wonderful wife Bernadette!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





Thanks for looking..


----------



## Alison (Jan 2, 2006)

She's so sweet! And so many visitors, I know she is very loved. Thanks for sharing new photos with us


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 2, 2006)

Great shots however the one of me could have been taken over. Honestly I only had one beer at that point  Berni and Maria look great. Lots of fun and great family images.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Calliope (Jan 2, 2006)

Beautiful shots!  I'm sure you're loving life right now!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks everyone, yes, we are having a good life, as I promised Daisy we would, more then 2 yrs ago.
next Tuesday is our 2nd aniversery.. wow! time goes so fast!


----------



## kalee (Jan 3, 2006)

what a beauty...
and so very loved. 
you are all so blessed to have each other. 

gives me the warm fuzzies.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2006)

This is the large collection of new Maria-photos I've been waiting for! 
Thanks for sending them. I love each and every one of them. 
Maria is a very beautiful baby!
And she looks like she is actually growing "like a Canadian weed" in everyone's arms --- only not in yours .
In Photo 6 it must be - just MUST BE - your brother. Is it?

Man, your desk is tidy............. :shock:


----------



## tpe (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry but having had so many children my self (well only 3 but it feels like many more) i hate baby pictures, but these ones are nice, especially because of the amount of people and seeing their different expressions in essentially the same situation makes it very interesting. My fave pic thouh is her in the office.

All the best in the future

tim


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 3, 2006)

Says my son about the indignation (of being photographed so much, he says) of this very last photo: "I know what it is like, I understand her, it is HORRIBLE to always be photographed by one's mom, I want to be able to still cry like that, too!" (He is going on 17 in April...!).


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I am happy to see so many nice comments..

Yes Lafoto, this is Stephen, my younger brother, we are 2 of 8 children.. and he is the only one of us who has not settled and started a family.  He just bought his first PC, and we will be going north to see him this week, and help him get started.  He was asking advice on a Camera tonight, so we can look fwd to his efforts soon I hope!

tpe  i laughed reading your comment, best regards to your family, and thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

kalee said:
			
		

> what a beauty...
> and so very loved.
> you are all so blessed to have each other.
> 
> ...



thanks kalee!


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

I say this every time, but she is a _beautiful_ baby! :love: And obviously surrounded by lots of family and friends. 

Wonderful shots, thanks for sharing these, Raymond! :heart:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 3, 2006)

wow... she is bigger than she was on the very first photos!!!! amazing  thaks for sharing


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

you are so sweet Terri! thanks!



			
				mentos_007 said:
			
		

> wow... she is bigger than she was on the very first photos!!!! amazing  thaks for sharing



Thanks Mentos.. <<(I love that candy)  She is already growing out of many of her outfitts.. I hope she slows down a bit!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2006)

Amazing images Ray.  These are gonna be cherised for years.  Maria sure is growing, and Daisy is lookin good.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 4, 2006)

you just gotta love daisy in her socks in front of the christmas tree... see daisy, you could fit in down here... first thing when you get home in the south, is to jerk off the socks and shoes... actually, i do that in the car...(hope hertz doesnt read that, he will run with it!!!)

i love how maria is opened eyed in almost all photos...she is taking it all in..wouldnt you love to know what she is thinking most of the time??

thanks for sharing her with us raymond and daisy...we all feel like she is ours in part!!


----------



## photo gal (Jan 4, 2006)

What a gift!...And you can surely see Maria is loved by many!!  How awesome!  : )


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks Chiller!

April.. the floors are usually cold here in winter, and we don't want her catching a cold!  for us , bare feet are for a few months of summer., uggg I can hear Maria crying now., hungry I guess.

Thanks Photo gal.. she has been highly anticipated!  my first child after 46 yrs, and I have 8 sibs, 6 of them have 21 children, and the 21 have another 20.. so uncle ray was due!

My one brother Steve,, above in #6 is the only member of the 8 Barlows without offspring.. he just bought his first pc, so lets see if we can find him a match!


----------

